# First Cheese Smoke w/Q-View



## jarjarchef (Nov 20, 2012)

I did my first cheese smoke tonight. I learned a lot of things, some what I need to for next time and something to never try again…….

So what I am to never try again. I figured I would use gravity to help me with the wood chips. I was not able to find any pellets or dust ant any of the stores I went to today. So I had a great idea. I would take my soldering iron and put it in a beer can bottle that I cut the bottom off of. Turn the beer can upside down and inside an empty bean can. Then fill it with wood chips. I tested it for about 5 minutes to get some smoke. All was good right……. Well after I filled the can the rest of the way and let it rip I came back outside to the awful smell. I looked at the soldering iron and it had melted. I had managed to forget a very simple thing…… heat rises and so do flames…… as you can see the soldering iron lost…
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















Soldering Iron.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Nov 20, 2012






In hind sight I feel very stupid. I should have known better.













Soldering Iron 2.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Nov 20, 2012






So I had to step back and regroup. I fired up about 10 charcoal bricketes and then place a metal box on top of them with some apple and cherry wood chips in it. I did not have any frozen water bottles to help keep the chamber temp down, so I was crossing my fingers. Below is the temp log and time line…

Time                      Temp

6:45                        83

7:10                        120 (I removed some charcoal and adjusted the wood box)

7:15                        118

7:40                        102

8:25                        94

9:00                        85 (removed the cheese)

Now we wait for 2 weeks………

There was a sale. So I wanted to see what would and would not work....













Cheese.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Nov 20, 2012






Getting ready to hang out.....













Smoker.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Nov 20, 2012






The Monterey Jack did not like the temp spike. It got very soft. I am not sure how much smoke they got, but my fingers still smell like smoke after packaging them up....













Packaged.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Nov 20, 2012






Thank you for looking. Any tips and advice are welcome...


----------



## s2k9k (Nov 20, 2012)

Looks good Jeramy!! If your fingers smell like smoke then the cheese got it! Let it rest and the longer you can keep out of it will be better! If you've never had smoked cheese it might taste a little strong but keep trying it and it will grow on you. When I first tried it I didn't like it but know I don't want cheese any other way, I use it for everything!


----------



## jarjarchef (Nov 20, 2012)

Thank you.... 


We get smoked cheese at work, but it is commercially done. So I  am not sure of the difference in taste. Only time will tell....

I just told my wife what is moving towards the top of my wish list.... I need a maze.....


----------



## s2k9k (Nov 20, 2012)

Everyone needs a maze!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 21, 2012)

That is a good way to trash a Soldering Iron. I have seen a lot of guys drill a hole in the side of a can. Home smoked cheese is definitely stronger than say the average brown rind commercially smoked gouda but it is good. You just need to find the number of hours that works for you. My first cheese smoke was with Hickory for 3 hours and was way too bitter even after a month rest. I have been a little gun shy about smoking more but will try again. Hopefully there is no melted plastic smell on the cheese. You definitely need an AMNPS. Hint that it would be a nice Christmas gift from the Kids...JJ


----------



## jarjarchef (Nov 21, 2012)

Yea I have seen the holes too. I figured I could build a better mouse trap........ stupid me...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





As for the plastic smell. Fortunately I had not put anything on yet. So while I was getting the charcoal going and finishing dinner, I left the lid open and we had a nice breeze at the time. Did not smell anymore in about 2-4 minutes, but waited almost 45 min to add the food to it.


----------



## roadkill cafe (Nov 21, 2012)

Hey Jeramy,

Even if you don't have any frozen bottles of water, you can still put ice cubes in a metal container. Same effect. Will just have to probably add some during the smoke. Maze will definitly make life easier for you on cold smokes. Hope you like the cheese.


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 21, 2012)

Looks like a nice variety of different cheeses. You''ll find out what you like and then next time you'll start dialing in smoke times, wood etc. Just like everything else you smoke.

Cheese looks good!


----------



## driedstick (Nov 21, 2012)

nice cheese just dont cut it for awhileLOL


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 21, 2012)

Nice looking cheese! If I have any that gets soft like your Monterey - I just shred it for other dishes.


----------



## jarjarchef (Nov 21, 2012)

Thank you all.

Can't wait to try them in 2 weeks. I did split the 8oz blocks so i could have smaller pieces to work with. My wife is a bit on the not sure side. We will see. I want to start making either jerky or snack sticks for her. She does not eat how she should and it would be an easy way to keep her with snacks. The kids eat a lot of jerky too, so they can learn with me.


----------



## themule69 (Nov 25, 2012)

the cheese looks good. you will love a amnps. you will also be happy with the jerkey and snack sticks. around the 2 hour mark for cheese seems to be a good starting point for most cheese. just play with it and see what your family likes. then go to town on it. if you will get several chunk to smoke. then pull on chunk off every 20 min. or so. mark them then wait a couple of weeks and have a tasting. that will give you an idea of how much smoke everyone in your family likes. everyone will probably have a little differant taste.

as always keep on smoken.  david


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 25, 2012)

I gave a pretty detailed description in your other cheese thread for using the iron/can method...  guess you didn't see it... but anyways hope your cheese comes out as you like it...  as others say..  you have to experiment with wood flavor and times...  don't be discouraged if it wasn't to your liking..  my first batch really sucked as I used hickory (like JJ)...  now I use apple or cherry or PMB (pit master blend) from Todd... 

you mentioned your wife is not sure...  my wife was the same way...  she now can't get enough of it....


----------



## jarjarchef (Nov 25, 2012)

JckDanls 07 said:


> I gave a pretty detailed description in your other cheese thread for using the iron/can method...  guess you didn't see it... but anyways hope your cheese comes out as you like it...  as others say..  you have to experiment with wood flavor and times...  don't be discouraged if it wasn't to your liking..  my first batch really sucked as I used hickory (like JJ)...  now I use apple or cherry or PMB (pit master blend) from Todd...
> you mentioned your wife is not sure...  my wife was the same way...  she now can't get enough of it....




It was posted after I did my smoke. I will probably try a combination of yours and Martins the next time.

As for the wife she asked me today when she can try some. We may be on to something here........


----------



## jarjarchef (Dec 6, 2012)

So after a very anxious 2 weeks, we finally tasted the cheeses. They were good. So could have used more smoke and some were spot on.... I feel I need to get a better way of smoke and heat control. I will either play with the soldering iron method again or just get one of the pellet smokers from Todd.....

Wife says it was a win and to try it again....she had never had smoked cheese before....


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 6, 2012)

good deal JarJar...  will be even better if left to age longer...  so how did you end up using the soldering iron method ??  (oooops..  nevermind..  went back to the beginning of the thread)


----------

